# Gyms in Manchester???????



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I have recently moved to Sale, South Manchester and need somewhere to train.

I'm not interested in joining one of the many insultingly over-priced glossy "corporate gyms" and trying to focus on my intense heavy-weight routine while surrounded by yuppie dickheads and middle-aged women in leg-warmers.

Does anyone know of a Bodybuilding gym (ie, free-weights, no leg-warmers) in this area.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Nice 1


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Alrite mate used to live wel kinda still do(at uni now) in Salford Manchester. Used to train at Steve Fosters gym (premier health and leisure) on East Lancs. Shut now thou so im not bein much help really. Definately will be some quality hardcore gyms in Sale thou althou not much help to u mate bcoz moved a year ago back down to Manchester in 10 days thou 4 Christmas to see my family so will have to find a decent gym to train 4 a month there. Anyway hope it goes well mate let me know where u end up training and if its decent and if not too local ie u end up training in town (coz obviously im not gona train in Sale too far away live near Hope Hospital)

cheers man and where did u move from btw


----------

